# True Scale Tests



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Right so in preperation for a upcoming project I've begun doing some tests on Space Marines to make them True Scale. My method of doing it is based on that of Synapse from Warseer:

http://warseer.com/forums/showthread.php?t=99057

If you havn't seen his stuff you have no idea what your missing. 

My way is slightly different in the fact that I am also cut the torso and raise that up a bit. That and I'm not using Terminator Legs or Arms. So mine are more similer to this one he built:

http://warseer.com/forums/showthread.php?t=96360&page=2

The tut starts about half way down.

And here is my WIP. I'm just about to start green stuffing the joins. Sorry for the bad lightening. Student Flats arn't the best place for high quality photography. Also since taking these pictures I have realised that the heads need spacers as well. The legs will be getting the ablative armour like in the tut as that looks so dam cool and gives a good surface area to work on. How I'm going to work the knee padded marines I'm not sure yet. I may just cut the pads up and have them all looking the sameish.



















And a comparision shot:










I really must say sorry for the photos, old minis and bad lighting are not a good combo. 

I've also had a go at adding spacers in the thighs as well but I'm not really happy with the way that they are turned out. I'll re-work them and maybe post them up.

A huge thanks to Synapse for letting me work with his designs. Hopefully I havn't butchered it too much. Hopefully I should have more pics by this time next week.


----------



## Ludoldus (Apr 8, 2008)

Wow... Well, this sounds like an awesome project, and if your minis manage to look like that Synapse guys, you will truly have something to be proud of. Good luck as this will be one hell of a process :good:


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Haha the chances of my stuff looking as good as synapses is less than Panda eating a steak. Mines going to be smaller but hopefully passable.


----------



## imperialdudes (Feb 25, 2008)

Nice I am feeling the urge to try this!


----------



## Ludoldus (Apr 8, 2008)

Mmmm i think that a smaller sized approach (i.e. bulking out normal SM bits and not Termie stuff) would be better because when you see one of his marines put next to a guardsman the guardsman is only at the SM's waist >.< i mean sure the SM need to be larger, but not _that_ Big.

Anyway, good luck with this, eagerly awaitng more pics


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

I think he's come to that conclusion himself as well. I'm not so sure. I'm of the opinion that SM's should litterally dwarf normal Guardsmen. But unfortunalty I don't have the funds to do that so I'm going to be using Tactical Marine Parts like you can see above.


----------



## thirdstorm (Apr 3, 2008)

Curious, what is the point of the True Scale?


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Its just about making Space Marines more true to fluff sizing i.e. 7 foot tall. At the moment IG and SM are basically the same size which just shouldn't be the case so some people build up their Space Marines to be taller. 

Doesn't really do anything to the rules unless you do it like synapse, its just really a modelling challenge.


----------



## CallumM27 (Mar 20, 2008)

Hi Jacobite this looks like really interesing way of true scaling. Are they for you own chapter project and do you only boost the leg and torso?


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Hey Callum. Yea they are going to White Ravens marines in the end, so there will probably be Terminators at some point (my god I havn't even begun to think how that will happen).

As for the boosting. At the moment, its the legs, torso and also a spacer for the head just to make it rise up a bit. The torso also has a small amount of widening in it, about 1 millimetre at the moment which, now I think about it, I'm going to double to make it a bit bigger. I don't really have any intention of doing anything to the arms or shoulder pads. They are big enough already.


----------



## Dragonlover (Oct 17, 2007)

If you read synapse's entire log he truescales a terminator, it's bloody huge. I'm also trying to do a 'synapse marine', I'll try and get photos.

Dragonlover


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Cooooool! I am really diggin the true scale stuff I have seen before so I will watch this one. Maybe put it in Ongoing Projects as well Jac?


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Just a quick non picture update. I've done the rough green stuffing of one of the marines legs and have tryed to make some ablative armour for him. However I think that its too thin but I'll give it a quick sand and see what it looks like. I'll probably do another layer of GS. I'll take pics after the sanding.

As taking this to Ongoing Projects. I'll do that when I get a army going Wraith


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

if your looking for more real scale marines look on bolterandchainsowrd.com and worldeaters.net


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

So over the past week I've spent over 16 hours on a bus and the time I wasn't on the nus I was sleeping, eating, living and working with my classmates and the all the other first years at Toi. So now I'm back I really need some time alone. 

I spent it greenstuffing the legs of these two concept models. My god does it take a while. I've decided that I'll do two layers of GS on the ablative armour of one and then only do one on the other to save time. If it works then the assualt marines will have two layers and Tactials only have one as they don't need to be as heavily armoured. Anyway onto pictures:

Double Layer:



















Beginings of the single layer:










Comparrison shot:










The green stuff is pretty rough at the moment and it still needs to be filled down but they are coming along well I think.


----------



## Ludoldus (Apr 8, 2008)

Lookin' Good. I think you should definitely go for 2 layers, as with 1 i couldn't really tell the difference at first. Anyway, Good luck and keep going!


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Here is the finished but unpainted model:










And with arms, head etc










Sorry for the terrible photos, I'll try and get some better ones in the day time with comparrisions to a normal marine. I'm not too dis-satisfied with him for a first effort so far. It all depends on how it looks painted now doesn't it, which is when I find out how smoot that Green Stuff is. The main thing which concerns me is the time it has taken. 

Thoughts/comments?


----------



## WoRLoKKeD (Apr 1, 2008)

I'm incredibly impressed. If only I had the patience to do something like that.


----------



## Vorropohaiah (May 25, 2008)

looking good! the second layer on the leg relaly helps it out, and ty already look much better shaved down.

might i suggest getting some clay-shapers to smooth the GS when its still wet? failing that just dip your sculpting too in some petroleumjelly or even just water and rub it over the leg to smooth it out - it save a lot of hassle later on 

what are you plans with the chest and arms? 

BTW: anyone wondering, i'm the guy he stole the idea from


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Cheers synapse, means a lot.

I'm not sure about the arms as becuase they are not PH I was thinking of just leaving them. Do you think they need to be expanded?


----------



## Vorropohaiah (May 25, 2008)

not at all, i was just asking to see what you had in mind


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Here is the finished product, and actually the first mini I have painted to the full in quite a while. I'm happy with teh way he has truned out. I've learnt a lot of things as well (like how red and white are a pain in the ass to have together).

So without much further ado here he is:





































Now for some comparrisions:

Comparison with a Imperial Guardsman:









Comparison with a normal Space Marine: (shudder, oh the painting - I was 11 ok)









Comparison with a Terminator:










He's painted up in the colors of my DIY Chapter - The White Ravens. Hes a tactical marine of the 4th company (Green shoulder trim). Both the tactical symbol and the Chapter symbol are freehanded. ok so the tatical smbol an't that hard but the Chapter symbol I was bloody amazed by seeing as I can hardly draw the thing on a flat surface let alone paint it on a curved shoulder pad at that size. I think it was luck I got it right.

Fluff for them can be found here: http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=7575&highlight=White+Ravens

(And yes I will be updating it soon)

Comments and crit?


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Very nice work Jac, very nice indeed. I love the height comparisons as it really stands out just how much bigger he is while still retaining proportions.


----------



## Ludoldus (Apr 8, 2008)

Looks nice, although I think part of the upper body section needs to be bulked out a bit... either the chest or shoulders, im not sure however. Also, I think a thin layer of GS on the thighs wouldn't do any harm. 

Anyway, keep soldiering on, I hope to see more of these soon!


----------



## CallumM27 (Mar 20, 2008)

I think thats bloody amazing Jac. Its sooo simple too, just takes abit of time  I want to give it ago with a Blood Angel or Grey Knight :biggrin: can't wait to see an army of these guys :good: Well done Jac


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

@Wraith: Cheers mate, means a lot.

@ Ludoldus: You can't see on that guy (mainly because the greenstuff job was a bit average and I then hid it) but I've added height to his waist and there is also about mill of plastic added between the chest peices. I'm not sure I want to add more and even if I did I'm not sure how to do it other than GSing over the chest. As for the thighs. A good point, I may do that on a latter model, however that once again adds time and materials to it. Time is the most important in that. And it also means more things to mess up.

@CallumM27: Cheers mate, looking forward to seeing your efforts. Bring on the True Scale Revolution!


----------



## Chase.man259 (Apr 30, 2008)

Honestly in my opinion these models are in perfect scale. IG at about shouder height seems about right, although synapse's "towering beast" are awsome I thing you did an amazing job for such a simple conversion. Great Job keep it up:victory: would love to see more later.

P.S. And the paint job anin't bad either:biggrin:


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

looking good, Jac


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

A Chase.man259: Cheers mate. The oaint job looks a bit better in person as the tones of the green and the blue didn't come out well in the photo. There is more depth to the color in person.

@ Gal: Thanks 


As an aside I'm thinking of changing the Squad Marking. At the moment I think teh Codex symbols don't fit the fluff of the chapter. Coming from a tribal enviroment I'm leaning towards more of the squad markings that the Raven Guard used Pre-Heresy i.e. geometric shapes. still not perfect but better than arrows, crosses etc. Still thinking on it.


----------



## Sniper (Mar 9, 2008)

Looks great Jac.:victory: Had an idea though would anyone mind making a true scale tutorial? I ask because I'm going to be getting a megaforce in about a week so i thought (despite my horrendous gs skills) i may as well give it a go.k:
Cheers,

Sniper


----------



## leinad-yor (Apr 14, 2008)

I don't know if this will help much, if you use codex gray as a base the white will show up really clean and bright and it only takes one coat of gray to cover up the red from the eyes. I found this out when doing my vets and terminators.

I really like your true scale look, I just don't think I could bring myself to cut all the marines that I already have painted.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

I'd never even considered using grey to cover up the red, I've used it in the base coat but I hadn't thought of it for touch ups. Cheers.


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

Really nice, Jac. As soon as I get some rudimentary sculpting skills I think I'll try a Chaos truescale...something spiky. With lots of teeth.

-Dirge


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Cheers Dirge. Its pretty easy to do.

So you'll be trying to scuplt Jez then?


----------



## Engelus (Jul 26, 2007)

im quite intrigued by truescale attempts, but i dont think its quite been done 100% right (not to belittle your work, great job man)

http://api.ning.com/files/vpzFNgISr...UO9HpM4_/UltramarineChapterMasterCalgar.jpg\I would love to see truescale as true as that image, look how huge the shoulderpads are compared to his head. I dont think that that is terminator armor, but maybe it it is.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Don't worry Engelus, no offence taken.

The problem with true scaling is that to do it properly you really need to GS over everything and find something entirely new for shoulder pads. Something most people just don't have time for.


----------



## Engelus (Jul 26, 2007)

I totally understand that part, and its hard enough now a days to get one model done and I do at least a minor conversion on every model.

but still, its something I'd like to see done at least once.

although, teh Masters of teh chapter are a tad closer to that proportion, as thier unhelmeted heads are tiny.

I'd also like to see that proportion in the next video game hopefully the MMO will be sorta close.


----------



## idlebrain (Jul 26, 2008)

I personnaly would say that the space marine in the pic is a terminator.

Thx jacobite, I plan on true scaling a thousand sons army shortly and this is pretty much what I figuired I would start out with. You baselined a few things I was thinking about and put things into a better perspective for me.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

No problem mate, glad it helped. Have a look in the Admin Challenge sticky in the Ongoing Projects section. Theres a log in there of some others which I am working on (or will be again when the real life settles down).


----------



## Haraldrr (Jan 29, 2008)

I think synapses are a little tooo big lol


----------



## Bloodhound (Feb 8, 2007)

Jaco, I like this very much, and will do all my marines truescale when I buy more, but there is one disadvantage with this in playing terms.
True LoS.

Sucks dont' it?


----------

